# Snow Patrol



## Tarvos (Feb 6, 2009)

We need less metal in this forum and more pop rock. 

UK based outfit Snow Patrol released A Hundred Million Suns last year. Iono about that record (I only really like the first few songs, and what are Snow Patrol doing writing a sixteen minute song), but I really love 2006's Eyes Open (and not just because it has that one song everyone knows and has heard 2000x times, aka Chasing Cars).

Any fans?

ps Run is a winner of a song


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 6, 2009)

Run is definately a winner. Me and my music group will be performing it sometime for a concert for Celiac disiese.

Yes, we need more rock and less metal.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 6, 2009)

Disagree with above statements, but Snow Patrol is pretty cool. Approved.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 6, 2009)

Coeliac disease sucks.

Also didn't know you liked Snow Patrol Zuu ``


----------



## Jolty (Feb 6, 2009)

admittedy I have only heard Chasing Cars and Run but I _*love*_ both of them

so I shall have a listen to some of their other stuff at some point :D


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 6, 2009)

they're pretty good, I like Run and Spitting Games


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 6, 2009)

I still don't like Snow Patrol. D: Pick _good_ British pop-rock.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 6, 2009)

I really love Snow Patrol. My sister listens to them all the time, and when I'm all away at uni and miss home, I play them to make myself feel better. Pathetic, I know, but it works.

Eyes Open is one of my favourite albums ever; You're All I Have, The Finish Line and Shut Your Eyes are all gorgeous, and pretty much everything else on the album is great, too. It's one of the few albums I can think of where I like every song

Final Straw isn't as good, but has some really, really good songs; I especially like Chocolate, Ways & Means and Spitting Games.

And A Hundred Million Suns is really great (even though I can never remember the title and keep calling it "A Hundred Thousand Stars" or "A Million Billion Astrological Bodies" and pretty much every variation thereof) and I especially love Take Back the City and The Planets Bend Between Us. And the album art and inlay-booklet-thingy are really, really pretty :3


----------



## Fireworks (Feb 6, 2009)

I've only listened to Run, Spitting Games, Chasing Cars, How To Be Dead and Final Straw, I liked all of them but have heard that those are their only good songs so did not bother with listening to more stuff from them, and now I can't be bothered to get new musics anymore these days.


----------



## Minish (Feb 6, 2009)

I heard 'Run' for the first time a while ago, and have been meaning to get into Snow Patrol - from what few songs I've heard, they sound really awesome. Run is a really really beautiful song.

And also I know basically no music apart from obscure people nobody really gives a damn about. I'm interested that people here seem to like them...

Will look into My Eyes now for sure.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 6, 2009)

Jolty said:


> admittedy I have only heard Chasing Cars and Run but I _*love*_ both of them
> 
> so I shall have a listen to some of their other stuff at some point :D


----------

